
Show HN: Where does our money go? - Schwolop
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iJY7P10QKkH0LYuSGaHHADz_6no9zghAbz6lCCadHn0/edit?usp=sharing
======
Schwolop
I've been using this sheet once or twice a year for over a decade now, as it
does one simple job really well - it takes expenses and income with differing
frequencies, and converts them all to the same monthly rate so they're more
easily comparable.

I've also used it for planning what I needed to buy a house, and the impact
this would have on my monthly surplus/deficit.

This is by no means and example of great spreadsheet programming, but it's
useful, it works, and it's easy. Feel free to copy, modify, and share further.

